# SnakeBabe



## serpenttongue (Nov 13, 2008)

For those interested.


[video=youtube;jsvv5XMM7a8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsvv5XMM7a8&feature=rec-HM-r2[/video]


----------



## m.punja (Nov 13, 2008)

what an absolute beauty 
would love to have one of them







if only someone would move that blasted snake!


----------



## Lewy (Nov 13, 2008)

mmmmm I would like to be one of those snakes 

Lewy


----------



## SnakeBabe (Mar 24, 2010)

I cant believe its been so many years since i have posted here. I got an email today from this forum about Calendar Photo Competition so i thought I would stop in. I know this is an old post but heck, i'm an old member and this seems like good a place as any to say hello since my name is on the title.
So hello everyone and thanks to Serpenttongue for posting my video clip from Ripleys.
Hugs and Hissessss,
Maria


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2010)

Ssssmoking, welcome back
love your work


----------



## SnakeBabe (Mar 24, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> ...love your work


Thanks but its too fun to call it work!


----------



## SnakeBabe (Apr 12, 2010)

Since that is several years old, here is a recent pic with one of my babies


----------



## krusty (Apr 20, 2010)

Maria what is there to say other than O MY GOD thst is so hot.


----------



## krusty (Apr 20, 2010)

how tight is that bloke holding that burm around the back of it's head.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 20, 2010)

SnakeBabe said:


> thanks to Serpenttongue for posting my video clip from Ripleys.


 
No problem.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2010)

I WANT TO BELIEVE! :lol:


----------

